

Kathy’s Gone Again - zdw
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2014/10/05/Kathy-Sierra

======
philbarr
Can't believe this didn't get more attention on HN. I only just found out
yesterday evening, searched HN and found this, with 5 points and NO comments.

